# Map previews from "Shelter from the Storm"



## Morrus (Mar 19, 2007)

If you check the WotBS art page, you'll now see some battlemaps from _Shelter from the Storm_, the third adventure in the WotBS campaign saga.

There are some spoilers in those maps, so please don't look unless you're the DM!


----------



## Ithaqua (Mar 20, 2007)

Morrus said:
			
		

> If you check the WotBS art page, you'll now see some battlemaps from _Shelter from the Storm_, the third adventure in the WotBS campaign saga.
> 
> There are some spoilers in those maps, so please don't look unless you're the DM!




Nice, I like specially the theatre 

BTW, the $th image is the cover for  "The Mad King’s Banquet" ?


----------



## Vanuslux (Mar 20, 2007)

Ithaqua said:
			
		

> BTW, the $th image is the cover for  "The Mad King’s Banquet" ?




That would be a great piece of art if not for that guy's face making me think of the lovechild of Aragorn and the Toxic Avenger.


----------

